# Feeding time



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

We was feeding the mice and they had a treat of fresh fruit today, just thought id take a snap as it looked good enough to eat...


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

haha thats probly what i eat in one day a little dish like that 

Im not the best fan of food and seem to not like many things so im a very fussy eater


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats they white stuff ont he fruit ?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Its a mix of complan and lactol.


----------

